# fleas on babies!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Picking up the babies and found large fleas falling from them!!! also the bedding had larvea crawling around. The mother had eggs when i bought her and i tried everything, powder shampoo oil i thought she was ok. I think all the other mice (she's come into contact with everyone) are fine. Can i put powder near the babies? Should i just powder her? please help


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you sure those are fleas?
The only ones I have knowledge about are normal little brown fleas. I was under the impression that the larvae stayed on the animal and were too small to see. Could you take a picture so we can see?

The only thing I have ever heard or seen that resembles what you describe is either maggots or maybe ticks. If your misidentifying then you might be using the wrong powder.That would be a reason why it isn't working.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never heard of 'larvae' in a mouse tank; maybe your meeces have round worms? Totally different from fleas or mites; never heard of fleas on meece either. Perhaps you have both mites and worms? Try Iver-On or Spot-On. It's a liquid that you can buy for about $25., and it's a liquid that comes in a small bottle, you dilute it five parts water to one part product and place two or three drops on the shoulders right back of the neck, three applications at one week intervals. That clears up any and all pests internal or external. I'd treat all the meeces. This stuff is safe for even babies or young mousies, you just have to reduce the dose accordingly. for little babies I just barely touch them with a cotton swab dipped in the diluted dilution. It's a lot easier than 
powder and you don't need to worry about inhaling any of it.

I actually had roound worms starting in one of my tanks years ago, and it really freaked me out, but that's why I mention them. A picture would be great, or you could look online to identify the pest. Or just use the Iver-On. That's what I do when a mousie looks rough coated or otherwise our of good condition.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Flea larva wouldn't really be visible in the bedding. While they may very well have fleas, it sounds like you've got a variety of things going on here. Start a new tank, new bedding, clean the animals, treat them, and place them into the new tank. Whatever the problem is, any kind of ivermectin product should be fine. I've definitely seen fleas on a mouse. A friend brought her flea-infested dog to my house for a visit. "Oh, I washed her before I came over!" :shock: Found a flea on one of my retirees the next day. She didn't make it. I was not a happy camper and the dog has not been at my house since.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shadowrunner said:


> Are you sure those are fleas?
> I was under the impression that the larvae stayed on the animal and were too small to see.


The flea larvae live in the environment,nooks,crannies,carpets ,soft furnishings.That's why it's essential to treat the cages or/and rooms where the animals live as well as all mammals in the household.The larvae are not visible to the naked eye.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o ok, well the took like flea because they're red and just flea like... I can't take a photo because they seem to dissapear once they'er shaken off the babies. I'm sure they're living in the mum, the larvae i thought was werid too, but it looked like tiny tiny centipedes... its all odd. The stuff i bought is for small animals and says gets rid of all mites and parasites. ..


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are they round? Or oval shaped? Fleas are more of an oval shape, and mites are more round.
Also mites crawl, and fleas jump.

If you wanted to get a photo, you could put your mice on a white sheet of paper, and see if you can get some of teh bugs onto the paper.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

most parasites are a rusty red colour because they are full of the hosts blood.I like Rhasputins pic idea,I don't think we've ever had actual parasite pictures.Perhaps when you've treated you might be able to shake some off and get a picture of the corpse'.I always think of fleas as boat shaped .


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Might be lice also, but I second that it sounds like you have multiple problems.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Keep in mind, if they are fleas, YOU can also act as a host. They live in your carpet, and will feast on your blood, although you are not their favorite. Noticed any "mosquito bites" on your legs recently? Living in the country, I've had friends who've had flea problems in their house, and the legs are one of those telling areas where the fleas seem to especially like.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

ew my.
I had a mouse I recently got turn up with lice.
I have a microscope too.
I'll take a picture of one of the dead ones when I get a chance if you like.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

please! I'm sure its fleas they're big and she has eggs in her fur


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Use a spot on with Ivermectin as the active ingredient. As my vet put it 'that stuff kills eeeeveeerything.' In the vein of bugs, anyway. I've used tiny dabs of ivermectin on babies successfully and never had a problem. It should clear it up right away. I use Harka Mectin, which is advertised for birds.

Another option for a right away fix is a very careful bath in a couple of centimetres of body temperature water. Its very risky, you have to keep their noses clear of the water and you must dry them really REALLY well. And then some more. But lice and parasites can kill quickly, especially babies. If you do this, you must clear out the tank and disinfect also, or they'll just get immediately in the same state. This is not a long term fix, but may give you some leeway to get some proper medication.

Whatever the heck these bugs are, they won't go away until you treat with something. I find that powders and sprays especially don't always work.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ok i'll have a look out for ivermetric... i do have stuff that needs brushing through and leaving in :| thats going to be easy to do not. The babies seema bit weedy but they're being weaned this fri so I'll douse them in it. Really hope it works. weridly i don't think my other mice are infected and she was living with them for ages! However i'm determined to beat this!!! Hate fleas!


----------

